# Can anyone recomend a good place to buy Aurora Tomy AFX track?



## v8vega (Apr 18, 2017)

ebay seems expensive but I have time and will look every 4 or 5 days. Curves I need, 2 18" R, 10 15" R, 9 12" R. Thanks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I would have thought eBay was the lower price, but usually combined with shipping - tops the local prices.

Is there a Hobby Lobby or similiar store near you? 

I am sure LA must have some clubs or local shows where you might find some used track at a better price.

Good luck! :cheers2:


----------



## v8vega (Apr 18, 2017)

I just did buy 50 Track clips that hold the track together on eBay buy it now for $20 +$4 a good deal 50 cents each.
slotcarcentral I found a bulk buy of 12 twelve inch radius for $40 but the shipping was $14 so I decided to follow eBay for awhlie. I can always get this later.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

do a browser search for slotcarcentral and check his website.
sometimes items are less expensive there and shipping more reasonable.
I have been to the store in Syracuse and gotten a tour of the majestic place from Bob himself.
along with being a savvy businessman, he is a collector and appreciates other collectors.
understand that his business requires other employees and you can get direct contact with Bob if you ask.
there are many respectable collectors and dealers and I have met a few, including Bob, who value everyone else interested in our hobbies.
I could go on for pages describing many good people, but I think you all get what I am saying.


----------

